# جوهرة الروائع الذهبية في المدينة المنورة توضيح طرق الدفع والشحن



## كلي مرح (16 فبراير 2012)

يسرنا استقبال طلباتكم للمنتجات من خلال​


0552661264​
048270731​



واتس اب
0562002244
رقم المدير​ 
يوميا من الساعه 9 صباحا وحتى ال 12 مساءاومن 4 مساءا وحتى 11 مســــــــــا​


للتواصل على الايميل:
[email protected]​ 



القبلتين امتداد شارع العنابس امام مزرعة نغيمش الاحمدي مباشرة ​

التوصيــــــل مجاني للطلبات في المدينة المنورة​ 
ولكافة مدن المملكة عبر احدى شركات الشحن المعتمده والمناسبة للعميل​ 

تابعو جديدنا على الموقع:​ 
http://www.alrwe3.com​ 
صفحتنا على الفيس بؤك​​ 
http://www.facebook.com/alrweee3​


----------



## tjarksa (16 فبراير 2012)

*رد: جوهرة الروائع الذهبية +بيانات التؤاصل+الشحن*

ماشالله الله يوفقك .


----------



## كلي مرح (25 فبراير 2012)

*رد: جوهرة الروائع الذهبية +بيانات التؤاصل+الشحن*

حيـآآآك الله ... :sm3:


----------



## كلي مرح (23 يناير 2013)

*رد: جوهرة الروائع الذهبية في المدينة المنورة توضيح طرق الدفع والشحن*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## سمومةرايقية (9 يونيو 2014)

*رد: جوهرة الروائع الذهبية في المدينة المنورة توضيح طرق الدفع والشحن*

لو احتجت عمل في التسويق الإلكتروني من خلال النت اون لاين لشركات بالمملكة العربية السعودية ممكن تساعدوني علي ايجاد العمل


----------

